# Zebra Ottos found



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

Spencer Jack has some zebra ottos in stock.

Common name: ZEBRA OTOS
Scientific name: OTOCINCLUS COCAMA
Size: 1.5"+
Cost: $15.50
Stock: 22
WILD

thought I share


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ugh, I've heard some bad things about ordering from him.

That, and with these guys, I'd rather see them in store and make sure they're in tip top shape before I bring them home.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

really? I heard of many good things. But yes I know what you mean


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

If anyone wants to place an order I'm in for some zebra ottos.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

im good too if its reputable, need some ottos


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm with ameekplec on this one...I used to be interested in ordering from spencer jack until I came across some threads on other forums which did not go so well. Sounded like it didn't end well for either parties.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Why not try arranging a group buy with Harold ?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

true true


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Funny myself and a few others have placed more than 5 orders from him and have never lost a single fish.

I would order from him again and again.

Spencer jack is a great vendor


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jackson said:


> Funny myself and a few others have placed more than 5 orders from him and have never lost a single fish.
> 
> I would order from him again and again.
> 
> Spencer jack is a great vendor


That's good to know. Would make me feel a little better knowing there has been positive shipments into Ontario. He does have a great assortment of fish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Funny myself and a few others have placed more than 5 orders from him and have never lost a single fish.
> 
> I would order from him again and again.
> 
> Spencer jack is a great vendor


ditto on that... I've only heard good stuff. I've bought stuff (not fish) from him and he was super speedy and honest.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

well if somebody is going to order zebra ottos, count me in!


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Yikes... @ 15.50... and generally must keep 6 or more together... that's about 100 bucks we're lookin at.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

WiyRay said:


> Yikes... @ 15.50... and generally must keep 6 or more together... that's about 100 bucks we're lookin at.


lol...why you so surprised...


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

WiyRay said:


> Yikes... @ 15.50... and generally must keep 6 or more together... that's about 100 bucks we're lookin at.


really? you need 6 or more of these guys for them to be happy? i was hoping to get 3  for my 75gallon because i am worried their may not be enough food reserve for many of them when I take into account the other algae eaters i will have in there as well


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> really? you need 6 or more of these guys for them to be happy? i was hoping to get 3  for my 75gallon because i am worried their may not be enough food reserve for many of them when I take into account the other algae eaters i will have in there as well


they wont survive long if you just rely on the algae in the tank.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess I'm just not a heavy spender, or at least a person with the ability to be a heavy spender. 

The seller's track record has both +'ve and -'ve reviews.
The regular otos themselves also have a bumpy track record too. 
And at 15.50 a piece, you really have to know what you're getting into. 

But anyway, whoever is ordering them, best of luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

fair enough.....but ya...stay away from loricariidae......

but one thing I never understood is this track record of otos....


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

otos are happiest when in a school, the more the merrier. Getting more also allows for the die-off that probably will happen, if you want 3 for your plant tank, then buy regular oto buddies to keep them company, $2.00 each. 

Do you already successfully keep otos ? If not get aquainted with the regular kind first before spending $15. a shot. 

WHy oto die-off is so high.

a) Many otos are caught by someone dumping poison or whatever cheap strong chemicals upriver and leaving a seine net downriver, to catch unconscuous or otherwise stunned fish, without doing much work. By the time you see them in the store, they may look ok somehow, yet they're 3/4 dead. This is no guaranty but if you see discoloration in the tummy area, or tucking their fins, if they're solitary, and not actively looking for food etc, avoid. (pretty much symptoms of all sick fish, minus the tummy discoloration)

b) it's what happens when you take a wild caught fish from soft water and put to harder water, often without proper acclimation.

c) these fish need more then algae pellets/flakes, so they starve from malnutrition.

d) more prone to shipping stress as they're a small fish with sensitive nature, then add the above factors to that.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> otos are happiest when in a school, the more the merrier. Getting more also allows for the die-off that probably will happen, if you want 3 for your plant tank, then buy regular oto buddies to keep them company, $2.00 each.
> 
> Do you already successfully keep otos ? If not get aquainted with the regular kind first before spending $15. a shot.
> 
> ...


god damn!!! thanks a lot. Now I am Scared!!! Ayeeee


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

h_s said:


> ditto on that... I've only heard good stuff. I've bought stuff (not fish) from him and he was super speedy and honest.


I'd rather get them from a local store with amazing staff and very good qt procedures.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

$15.50 a piece is not too bad, try $60+ a pop on a datnoid! O_O 

Too bad they are small, if they grow a little bit bigger (5"ish), I'd get some and try it out

else.. they are fish food


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> else.. they are fish food


flashy, exotic, expensive feeders


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I see on Menagerie's New Arrivals page that they have zebra otos as well as some new whiptail pleco spp
:
http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/new-arrivals.html


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice! I'll have to check them out tomorrow.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Find out about those whiptails  

I would almost drive all the way up there to get them. Must be $$$


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Find out about those whiptails
> 
> I would almost drive all the way up there to get them. Must be $$$


I remember seeing these and I don't remember the price but it wasn't ridiculous. The L number plecos at Menagerie and the unusual catfish have always been either very affordable or at very least, very reasonably priced, and all the catfish I've ever bought there have done well for me without any exceptions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Find out about those whiptails
> 
> I would almost drive all the way up there to get them. Must be $$$


The Spoon Face are $44.99 (These are the most bizarre fish... they walk the bottom and almost look like miniature Wobbegonglike sharks!!)

The Pinocchio are $36.99

and the Hi fin's are $29.99 (1 small left, the larger ones that sold already were very stunning creatures)

don't worry there will be more of them next week. Wasn't sure what they'd be like (rarely get a chance to get them) so originally only ordered a small quantity of each. They have been re-ordered


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Harold, 

Long time no see! Are you gonna get more zebra ottos as well next week? And are these from Singapore or Peru? Thanks!


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Cypher said:


> Hey Harold,
> 
> Long time no see! Are you gonna get more zebra ottos as well next week? And are these from Singapore or Peru? Thanks!


There should be two more shipments of them next week both from Peru. If them came from Singapore they'd be almost $30 each !!!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm glad you'll be getting more. I don't think I can make it there before they're gone.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Talked to Jewel this morning and apparently there's a tank full of them 

I put my six on hold


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

h_s said:


> The Spoon Face are $44.99 (These are the most bizarre fish... they walk the bottom and almost look like miniature Wobbegonglike sharks!!)
> 
> The Pinocchio are $36.99
> 
> ...


the Durham Auction in on April 11, 2010 at Ajax Community Centre
75 Centennial Road
Ajax, Ontario

How far away is Menagerie from there?

I may be interested in a tour


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

TBemba said:


> the Durham Auction in on April 11, 2010 at Ajax Community Centre
> 75 Centennial Road
> Ajax, Ontario
> 
> ...


about 35 to 40 minutes... in good traffic... google map it

549 Parliament St. Toronto


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Talked to Jewel this morning and apparently there's a tank full of them
> 
> I put my six on hold


You're lucky I reminded her when I was just there buying the last 3 available.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, when they come in again, I can get some more  I've waited long enough for these to be locally avalable, a few weeks more isn't going to kill me.

Too bad I don't have space for the other neat loricaria though...I've always wanted whiptails.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Well, when they come in again, I can get some more  I've waited long enough for these to be locally avalable, a few weeks more isn't going to kill me.
> 
> Too bad I don't have space for the other neat loricaria though...I've always wanted whiptails.


They have yours on hold for you.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

haha bought all of them out no fish fo yo0uz!!!!!!!! Bwhahaahha.

Also... i bought out the next shipment in advanced for a breeding experiment. muhahahahah... 

Just kiddin, I had self control, there were atleast 15 remaining when I left the store at 2:30. I only bought 3. 

My honest assessment: these are young adults, decent sized but not big At 1"+. Good coloration, healthy looking, no sunken stomachs that I could see. In Singapore they sell ones that are 2"+ full adults. Hopefully the next batch will include bigger ones. If there is a next batch.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Sweeet. Could you request them to send the full adults at 1.5" - 2" in size? Thanks! I was making some head way into trying to get a shoal of them to breed but then life happens and I had to move back to Canada .



menagerie said:


> There should be two more shipments of them next week both from Peru. If them came from Singapore they'd be almost $30 each !!!!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*zebra ottos*



Cypher said:


> Sweeet. Could you request them to send the full adults at 1.5" - 2" in size? Thanks! I was making some head way into trying to get a shoal of them to breed but then life happens and I had to move back to Canada .


Hi Cypher,
I got 6 of these guys from Menagerie on Saturday - they are the size you wanted, and very, very healthy looking. Can I ask where you were before? sounds pretty exciting!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi teemee,

Actually if you read my earlier post, I was there Saturday as well. All of them were about 1"+, none were 1.5". Regardless, I bought 3 as well. I was working in Singapore.



teemee said:


> Hi Cypher,
> I got 6 of these guys from Menagerie on Saturday - they are the size you wanted, and very, very healthy looking. Can I ask where you were before? sounds pretty exciting!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*otos*



Cypher said:


> Hi teemee,
> 
> Actually if you read my earlier post, I was there Saturday as well. All of them were about 1"+, none were 1.5". Regardless, I bought 3 as well. I was working in Singapore.


well, good luck with yours. i was hoping mine with bond a bit with my regular otos, but so far nothing. wasn't expecting your reply of Singapore! but that's cool, too. almost thought of moving there for a while to study/work, but too complicated with my pooch. but there are few greater launchpads to get to some of the most amazing places (and diving) in the world!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I got my 6, and they're all close to 2", and looking mighty fine!

Apparently there are more to come tomorrow


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I would be curious to hear how you all make out with acclimating them - what your feeding, any precautions you take, or how the experience differs from common Otocinclus. 

Best of luck.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Will the z.oto's school or be friends with the regular otos?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Rmwbrown said:


> I would be curious to hear how you all make out with acclimating them - what your feeding, any precautions you take, or how the experience differs from common Otocinclus.
> 
> Best of luck.


Talking to Harold at Menagerie yesterday, he was saying that this importer is very good with his otos - they had zero losses in store, and only one loss at the importer. The otos are all really healthy - no torn fins, no sunken bellies, all good signs for these little guys. Also, they're not small - the smallest guy in my group (I've named him zippy has he's the hyper little one of the group always zipping around the tank) is at least 1 3/4", so I'm hoping that contributes to their overall success.

In terms of precautions/treatments, after a week or two when they stabilize in the new tank and are eating and put on a little weight, I'll treat the whole tank with prazipro against internal parasites, just in case, and something I always do with WC fish.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> Will the z.oto's school or be friends with the regular otos?


They probably really don't care and will group with other otos.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

very nice zebra otos

how much are they?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They were $12.99 each, or 3 for $30 I think.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> They were $12.99 each, or 3 for $30 I think.


Holy smokes thats a lot of money 

Only $120 for a dozen these are otos not plecos right?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yeppers, little Otos  They live with the little zebra plecos now


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

IMO, they're as nice as plecos - mini versions really. This is like the zebra pleco of the otto world - LOL.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Cypher said:


> IMO, they're as nice as plecos - mini versions really. This is like the zebra pleco of the otto world - LOL.


I agree Zebra price as well


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Did anyone see the new shipment of Zebra otos that was supposed to arrive today?

Harold, did they look any different from the shipment you had when I came in?

BTW, the group is doing great - all six of them are schooling together


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Did anyone see the new shipment of Zebra otos that was supposed to arrive today?
> 
> Harold, did they look any different from the shipment you had when I came in?
> 
> BTW, the group is doing great - all six of them are schooling together


They look the same. I'm wondering if the second exporter got them from the same source!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Good to know. I was starting to think maybe I should have grabbed 3 yesterday and 3 today.

Well, I suppose there's only so many areas they can catch them in Peru. Eithre way, thanks for these guys - I love that they're out about and all zipping around now (unlike some other zebra-patterned loricariids in the same tank...)


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

lucky to those that purchased some of those otos!

I'll stick to my regular otos for now.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> BTW, the group is doing great - all six of them are schooling together


Just an update on my group - I lost one in the week after I got them (mysterously disappeared), and last week I lost one following a prazipro treatment of the whole tank. But the remaining four have nice fat bellies and hopefully they do well long term 

I think I remember Harold saying that more would be coming in


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Good update. Mine are doing fine. Found another source for zebra ottos and .... well, I'll start another topic about possible type locality differences. Anyhow, my shoal has grown (added more), none have passed on, they've all got fat bellies and I'm thinking of putting them in a larger tank with the possibility of adding a few more.

Btw ameekplec what are you feeding yours? Would be nice to hear what others have tired.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice! You'll have to start another thread about the source - perhaps they're from the same supplier if it's a local shop that it's from.

I had to prazi (I didn't want to with these guys, seeing how sensitive their whole genus seems to be to medications) as a few of them weren't putting on any weight despite generous feedings. Hopefully that cures them of any intestinal bugs.

As a base diet they're getting Hikari Algae tabs - one or two for the whole tank a day (the snails and shrimp are all over them too), as well as occaisional feedings of veggies. My gf seems to think the carrot the most hilarious one - I use a peeler to peel some carrot sheets and add one in on an airline clip. I find the softer veggies are more popular with them though (unlike with my L081s that love hard foods). Th otos will attack the carrot a few days after it's in the tank.


----------

